# Αγχώδεις Διαταραχές - Φοβίες > Κοινωνικό Άγχος-Φοβία >  Κοινωνική φοβία

## nick190813

Γεια σας.Γράφω αυτό το θέμα γιατί έχω κοινωνική φοβία.Την έχω πολλά χρόνια.Και δεν μ έχει φύγει ακόμα ,μπορεί κάποιος να με βοηθήσει και ν μ δώσει συμβουλές πως θα καταφέρω να την ξεπεράσω?
Και αν κάποιος είχε και δεν έχει πλέον?

----------


## mnimonio is back

Μονο με εκθεση βημα-βημα ξεπερνιεται και γνωσιακη ψυχοθεραπεια και αν οχι ολοκληρωτικα τουλαχιστον παλευεται.. Εσυ σε τι βαθμο εχεις κοινωνικη φοβια? Δεν μπορεις να μιλησεις σε κοινο , να κανεις μια παρουσιαση , να πιεις εναν καφε σε μια καφετερια ? Ξερεις ολα αυτα απεχουν.. Εγω καποτε ειχα να κανω μια βαπτιση και δεν την παλευα καστανο :P αλλα την εκανα !
( με μισο δαχτυλο ουισκυ αλλα εγω ειμαι παραδειγμα προς αποφυγη δεν ειναι προτροπη αυτο)

----------


## nick190813

ΝΑ μιλήσω σ κοινό δεν νομίζω ότι μπορώ,όπως και παρουσίαση.Τώρα ναι μπορω να πάω για καφέ και ποτό άνετα,αλλά συνήθως άμα είναι άτομα που δεν ξέρω κοκκινίζω και ιδρώνω καμιά φορά.εντάξει δεν νομίζω ότι έχω μεγάλο πρόβλημα ,αλλά αυτό που έχω είναι ενοχλητικό..και εγώ πολλές φορές ,έπινα ασταμάτητα.
ΔΕν θέλω να παλευεται θέλω ν μου φύγει .]
και εσύ πάσχεισ από κοινωνική φοβία?

----------


## mnimonio is back

> ΝΑ μιλήσω σ κοινό δεν νομίζω ότι μπορώ,όπως και παρουσίαση.Τώρα ναι μπορω να πάω για καφέ και ποτό άνετα,αλλά συνήθως άμα είναι άτομα που δεν ξέρω κοκκινίζω και ιδρώνω καμιά φορά.εντάξει δεν νομίζω ότι έχω μεγάλο πρόβλημα ,αλλά αυτό που έχω είναι ενοχλητικό..και εγώ πολλές φορές ,έπινα ασταμάτητα.
> ΔΕν θέλω να παλευεται θέλω ν μου φύγει .]
> και εσύ πάσχεισ από κοινωνική φοβία?


Εμενα μου δημιουργηθηκε κοινωνικη φοβια καποτε , επειδη μου ειχε σκασει κριση πανικου μες στον κοσμο.. δεν ειχα δλδ αμιγως κοινωνικη φοβια αλλα φοβο επικειμενου πανικου που θα ειναι μπροστα σε αλλους . Ευτυχως η δουλεια που εκανα η οποια ειχε εκθεση σε κοσμο με βοηθησε και πηγα παρακατω συν την ψυχοθεραπεια που εκανα.
Ενταξει δεν ειμαι και τερας ανεσης , θα ελεγα οτι ειναι αναλογα σε τι φαση γενικοτερη βρισκομαι . Τωρα πχ ειμαι σε αρκετα ευαλωτη θεση εεε δεν θα ηταν το καλυτερο μου να κανω μια παρουσιαση πχ .. Αν και πολλες φορες με εχω διαψευσει , θελει και λιγο πεισμα.. Μια φυσικη συστολη παντως δεν ειναι κατι κακο αρκει αυτη η συστολη να μην σε κανει δυσλειτουργικο.

----------


## nick190813

Το χω προσέξει και εγώ αυτό μ την φάση ,άλλεσ φορές νιώθω τελειώς καλά και άλλες ξυπνάω μ έντονη κοινωνική φ.

Εγώ απλώς όταν βγαίνω φοβάμαι μην κοκκινίσω και ιδρώσω μπροστά σ άλλους γι αυτο μ πιάνει πιστεύω.
προσωπικά δυσλειτουργικός νομίζω ότι ,ανα φάσεις στην σχολή μ γινόμουν και σ δουλεία ίσως γίνω γτ μέχρι τώρα δεν έχω δουλέψει κυρίως λόγο του ότι φοβάμαι μην ιδρώνω σ άλλους μπροστά.

Εσένα σ βοήθησε η ψυχοθεραπεία??

----------


## mnimonio is back

Με βοηθησε οσον αφορα τις κρισεις πανικου . Δεν θεωρω οτι ειχα αμιγως κοινωνικη φοβια , απλα βιωνα τα παρακλαδια των πανικων και ενα απο αυτα ειναι και η κοινωνικη φοβια σχετιζομενη παντα με τους πανικους ομως.
Ξερω τι λες και εγω πχ πηγαινα για καφε και ελεγα ωχ μωρε θα τρεμουν τα χερια μου πως θα πιασω το γαμωφλυτζανι :P 
Θελει εκθεση , δλδ και θα ιδρωσεις και θα αναψοκοκκινισεις στα πρωτα βηματα , μετα ομως θα ερθεις σε ενα αλλο επιπεδο θαρρους..οσο δεν θα τολμας ή θα κλεινεσαι σπιτι ξερω'γω τοσο θα μεγαλωνει και η φοβια .
Ελα μην τρελενεσαι το να κοκκινισει κανεις ή να χασει λιγο τα λογια του χαριτωμενο ειναι  :Smile:

----------


## nick190813

χααχ χαριτωμένο για σένα ;p

Ευτυχώς δεν έχω τόσο σοβαρή μορφή για να κλείνομαι σπίτι,αλλά και αυτό που έχω με κρατάει πίσω θεωρώ και θέλω μ κάποιο τρόπο να μου φύγει 
θα προσπαθήσω να εκθέσω τον ευατό μου ακόμα περισσότερο να δω αν θα έχει αποτελέσματα

επίσης κάτι άλλο που ήθελα να σ ρωτήσω τι είναι η γνωσιακή θεραπεία?

----------


## mnimonio is back

Γνωσιακη-συμπεριφοριστικη θεραπεια ειναι μια μεθοδος που στοχευει απευθειας στο συμπτωμα , την σωματοποιηση του αγχους , της λαθος σκεψης που επιφερει το αγχος , τα ερεθισματα και την αντιληψη σου σε αυτα και μετα στην συμπεριφορα σου πανω σε αυτα τα ερεθισματα. Εντελως μπακαλιστικα στα λεω για να καταλαβεις οτι δεν ειναι μια προσσεγιση που σε βαζει στον καναπε για να μιλησεις για ολη την παιδικη σου ηλικια. Στοχευεις στον φοβο απευθειας με διαφορες τεχνικες..

----------


## mnimonio is back

Πραγματι στα εγραψα τοσο γρηγορα και μπακαλιστικα που ουτε και εγω δεν καταλαβα τι σου εγραψα :P

----------


## nick190813

χααχ δεν πειράζει, κατάλαβα 'οτι συγκεντρώνεται στην συμπεριφόρα μ και στην αντίληψη και στα ερεθίσματα π έχω σ συγκεκριμένα θέματα και προσπαθεί ν μ τα αλλάξει κάτι τέτοιο να φανταστώ.

έχω σκοπό να πάω σε έναν Psycho αλλά δεν ξέρω αν θα μ βοηθήσει το ελπ'ίζω

----------


## mnimonio is back

> χααχ δεν πειράζει, κατάλαβα 'οτι συγκεντρώνεται στην συμπεριφόρα μ και στην αντίληψη και στα ερεθίσματα π έχω σ συγκεκριμένα θέματα και προσπαθεί ν μ τα αλλάξει κάτι τέτοιο να φανταστώ.
> 
> έχω σκοπό να πάω σε έναν Psycho αλλά δεν ξέρω αν θα μ βοηθήσει το ελπ'ίζω


Ακριβως.. πανω στον συγκεκριμενο φοβο σου . Προσωπικα δεν βλεπω να εχεις και τεραστιο προβλημα (βεβαια αυτο ειναι σχετικο ) με την εννοια να εισαι κλεισμενος σπιτι και αποκομμενος απο τα παντα. Σιγουρα για να γραψεις εδω ειναι κατι που σε ενοχλει και ειναι λογικο ομως πιστεψε με παλευεται . Απλα ο psycho με συγκεκριμενες τεχνικες και εξειδικευμενο μπλα μπλα θα σε κανει να το δεις αλλιως και αν θες μια τελευταια φιλικη συμβουλη πηγαινε τωρα που ειναι τοσο δα μικρουλι , μην το αφησεις αν νιωθεις οτι αυτο σε σφιγγει ολο και πιο πολυ.. αυτο στο λεω γιατι συνηθως περιμενουμε κατι να γινει βουνο και να μας πλακωσει και μετα να παμε στον ειδικο.

----------


## nick190813

Ευτυχώς δεν έχω τεράστιο πρόβλημα ,αλλά θα ξερεισ ότι μέρες μέρες τραβάς και άγχος πολύ, π.χ αν σ έχουν καλέσει κάπου και αυτό είναι δυσάρεστο και το έχω χρόνια άλλες φορές ήταν σ έξαρση και άλλες όχι
Ελπίζω να παλευεται και να φεύγει κιόλας τελείως γι αυτό θα πάω σε έναν Psycho ελπίζω να φεύγει γτ δεν τ αντέχω

----------


## mnimonio is back

> Ευτυχώς δεν έχω τεράστιο πρόβλημα ,αλλά θα ξερεισ ότι μέρες μέρες τραβάς και άγχος πολύ, π.χ αν σ έχουν καλέσει κάπου και αυτό είναι δυσάρεστο και το έχω χρόνια άλλες φορές ήταν σ έξαρση και άλλες όχι
> Ελπίζω να παλευεται και να φεύγει κιόλας τελείως γι αυτό θα πάω σε έναν Psycho ελπίζω να φεύγει γτ δεν τ αντέχω


Φιλε μου τα δυσαρεστα να τα αποφευγεις οσο μπορεις.. Οπου δεν γουσταρεις να μην πηγαινεις , αυτο το "δεν μπορω να πω οχι " εχει καταστρεψει πολυ κοσμο!
Η περιπτωση της κοινωνικης φοβιας απαιτει πολυ μπλα μπλα , γενικοτερα για το πως βλεπεις τον εαυτο σου . Καλυτερα να την κανεις με εναν ειδικο μωρε.. γιατι το φιδακι να γινει βοας? Αν τυχον εχεις ταμπου με τους ψυχολογους σε διαταζω να το φτυσεις ΤΩΡΑ!!  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## nick190813

δυσάρεστα εννοώ με το ότι αγχωνομαι μερικές φορές πρι πάω κάπου...
Το έχω ψάξει και εγώ μόνοσ μ να δω απο τι προήλθε αλλά δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω έχω κάνει μέχρι και ανασκόπησει σ γεγονότα αλλά δεν βρίσκω κάτι...ίσως να το είχα σ μικρή κλίμακα και να το άφησα και να διογκώθηκε δεν ξέρω
Θα πάω και σ έναν ειδικό σίγουρα το είχα αποφασίσει
Δεν έχω κανένα ταμπού με τους psycho 
να πάω σ ψυχολόγο όμως η σ ψυχίατρο?

----------


## mnimonio is back

Ψυχολογο χρειαζεσαι και οχι ψυχιατρο.

----------


## nick190813

ευχαριστώ mnimonio για την βοήθεια σ.Ελπίζω να βρεθεί και κάνας άλλος με κοινωνική φοβία ν μ βοηθήσει αν και δεν τ βλέπω πολύ πιασάρικο το θέμα μου :P

----------


## mnimonio is back

Εχει τεραστια θεματολογια η κοινωνικη φοβια εδω.. θεωρω οτι θα βοηθηθεις αν διαβασεις θεματα ιδιως τα πιο παλαια.
Ε και φυσικα ολο και καποιος ομοιοπαθης θα σου γραψει.. καλη τυχη απο εμενα και μην το αφησεις αφου ειναι κατι που σε γαργαλαει.

----------


## nick190813

ευχαριστώ θα κοιτάξω και εδώ

----------


## menis_64

το θεμα σου ειναι μια χαρα και πιασσαρικο και υπαρχουν μεγαλο ποσοστο ανθρωπων που την εχουν περασει αυτην την φοβια! λοιπον, να σου πω οσα αφορα εμενα, ημουν ιδιαιτερα ντροπαλος απο την ηλικια των 15 μεχρι και των 20, κοκκινιζα πολυ ευκολα, συνηθως ειναι και η ηλικια αυτην που παιζει ρολο...δεν ξερω τι ηλικια εχεις αλλα δεν θεωρω πως εισαι πολυ πανω απο τα 20! γιατι πολυ απλα την κοινωνικη φοβια την εχουν μικροι ανθρωποι, οχι απαραιτητα παντα. η ψυχοθεραπεια ουδεποτε με βοηθησε αν και η διαδικασια της θεραπειας ειναι αυτην που σου ανεφερε ο φιλος, δηλαδη βημα-βημα στο να μιλας ολο και περισσοτερο σε ατομα... την εχω ξεπερασει επειδη απλα ωριμασα, δεν ξερω πως να το περιγραψω, αλλα σιγουρα απο μια ηλικια και μετα ειμαι σιγουρος πως φευγει!!! φαντασου να πας να μιλησεις σε εναν παππου και να τον δεις να κοκκινιζει...!!! δεν νομιζω να συνεβησε ποτε!! τελος παντων, για οτιδηποτε στειλε και πμ αν σε βοηθα!!! ευχαριστω...

----------


## nick190813

ευχαριστώ για την απαντησή σ.
είμαι 4 χρονακια πάνω από 20 
Εσένα σ έχει περάσει τελείως?
ναι αυτό σκέφτομαι να κάνω να αρχίσω να μιλάω σ όσο πιο πολλά άτομα μπορώ 
ψυχοθεραπεία δεν μ προτεινείς δλδ?

----------


## menis_64

κοιταξε δεν εχω γινει ο ειδημονας που μπορει να βγαλει λογο μπροστα σε κοινο, εκει καπου θα τα χασω!! απλα μπορω να διαχειροζομαι τις διαπροσωπικες μου σχεσεις και να κανω βηματα για να πλησιασω τον αντιθετο φυλο...δεν θα χρησιμοποιουσα την λεξη με εχει περασει, δεν ταιριαζει, αλλα θα ελεγα με εχει καταλαγιασει αυτην η φοβια...δεν ειναι πως αν εγω προσωπικα σε προτεινω ψυχοθεραπεια, το θεμα ειναι πως εαν εσυ θεωρεις οτι θα σε βοηθησει...σε εμενα παντως καθολου!

----------


## nick190813

Δεν ξέρω αν θα μ βοηθειση αλλά θέλω να μ φύγει αυτό τελείως.
ΧΑιρομαι π ακούω πως περνάει.
και εγώ σχετικά τα διαχειρίζομαι απλά αυτό θέλω να φτάσει στο 100% δεν θελω να είμαι π.χ στο 70%

----------


## WhyAlwaysMe?

> Γεια σας.Γράφω αυτό το θέμα γιατί έχω κοινωνική φοβία.Την έχω πολλά χρόνια.Και δεν μ έχει φύγει ακόμα ,μπορεί κάποιος να με βοηθήσει και ν μ δώσει συμβουλές πως θα καταφέρω να την ξεπεράσω?
> Και αν κάποιος είχε και δεν έχει πλέον?


Φίλε,όταν μιλάς για κοινωνική φοβία,εννοείς ότι δεν μπορείς να συνάψεις εύκολα φιλικές,ερωτικές κλπ. σχέσεις?
'Η γενικά αντιμετωπίζεις δυσκολίες στις επαφές με άλλους λόγω άγχους κλπ.?

----------


## menis_64

τοτε δοκιμασε το για να βγαλεις τα συμπερασματα σου, αν βοηθα η ψυχοθεραπεια ή οχι!! απλα να ξερεις καμια φορα και φοβος απο μονος του ειναι ικανος για να πυροδοτησει τα συμπτωματα της κοινωνικης φοβιας...τι εννοω, επειδη καμια φορα μπορει να φοβομαστε στο να μην κοκκινησουμε οταν μιλαμε ή αν μας κοιτανε εντονα στο τελος ο φοβος και μονο πυροδοτει το αγχος, την δυσφορια και ανεβαινει το αιμα στο κεφαλι!!! απο προσωπικη εμπειρια στο λεω αυτο...

----------


## nick190813

οχι ερωτικα και φιλίες είμαι κομπλέ ,δεν μπορώ να πάω κάπου π έχει πολλά άγνωστα άτομα , να μιλήσω σ κοινό ,να κάνω παρουσίαση και εργασίες μ ποιάνει ιδρώτας και κοκκίνισμα

----------


## nick190813

> τοτε δοκιμασε το για να βγαλεις τα συμπερασματα σου, αν βοηθα η ψυχοθεραπεια ή οχι!! απλα να ξερεις καμια φορα και φοβος απο μονος του ειναι ικανος για να πυροδοτησει τα συμπτωματα της κοινωνικης φοβιας...τι εννοω, επειδη καμια φορα μπορει να φοβομαστε στο να μην κοκκινησουμε οταν μιλαμε ή αν μας κοιτανε εντονα στο τελος ο φοβος και μονο πυροδοτει το αγχος, την δυσφορια και ανεβαινει το αιμα στο κεφαλι!!! απο προσωπικη εμπειρια στο λεω αυτο...


ακριβώς αυτό μ συμβαίνει σκέφτομαι ότι θα ιδρώσω και θα κοκκινίσω και γίνεται μ ποιάνει αυτός ο φόβος

----------


## WhyAlwaysMe?

> οχι ερωτικα και φιλίες είμαι κομπλέ ,δεν μπορώ να πάω κάπου π έχει πολλά άγνωστα άτομα , να μιλήσω σ κοινό ,να κάνω παρουσίαση και εργασίες μ ποιάνει ιδρώτας και κοκκίνισμα


Αν σου πω ότι δεν σου συμβαίνει κάτι παράλογο,τι θα πεις?

----------


## nick190813

ναι αλλά δεν το αντέχω αυτό ,είναι εκνευριστικό,μ καλούν κάπου π έχει άτομα άγνωστα και μ ποιάνει άγχος και άμα πάω μερικές φορε΄ς όχι πάντα ιδρώνω ,κοκκινίζω
δεν ξέρω αν είναι παράλογο αλλά μ στοίχισε μια σχέση μ μια κοπέλα γι αυτό θέλω να τ αλλάξω επείδη μ έπιανε αυτό έναν ολοκλήρο χρόνο της έριχνα άκυρο όπου πήγαινε και μ καλούσε συνέχεια και εγώ δεν είχα πάει πουθενά μέχρι π μ χώρισε γι αυτό

----------


## menis_64

> ακριβώς αυτό μ συμβαίνει σκέφτομαι ότι θα ιδρώσω και θα κοκκινίσω και γίνεται μ ποιάνει αυτός ο φόβος


τωρα ερχεσαι στα λογια μου, ειναι αυτο που λεμε 'παντα ο ιδιος!' κοιτα, φιλος αφου σε πιανει ο φοβος οταν συναναστρεφεσαι αγνωστα ατομα, πρεπει να αναλογιστεις και τι ακριβως φοβασαι! δηλαδη περα απο το να μην κοκκινισεις φοβασαι μηπως φανεις σαν χαζος μπροστα τους? φοβασαι μηπως δεν κανεις καλη πρωτη εντυπωση? φοβασαι οτι θα φανεις γελοιος μπροστας τους? πρεπει να το ψαξεις μεσα σου, ακριβως τις σκεψεις που κανεις...για παραδειγμα οταν κανεις παρουσιασει εργασια μπορει να φοβασαι οτι 'ωχ ξερεις και θα ειναι ολα τα ματια καρφωμενα πανω μου"!!

----------


## nick190813

> τωρα ερχεσαι στα λογια μου, ειναι αυτο που λεμε 'παντα ο ιδιος!' κοιτα, φιλος αφου σε πιανει ο φοβος οταν συναναστρεφεσαι αγνωστα ατομα, πρεπει να αναλογιστεις και τι ακριβως φοβασαι! δηλαδη περα απο το να μην κοκκινισεις φοβασαι μηπως φανεις σαν χαζος μπροστα τους? φοβασαι μηπως δεν κανεις καλη πρωτη εντυπωση? φοβασαι οτι θα φανεις γελοιος μπροστας τους? πρεπει να το ψαξεις μεσα σου, ακριβως τις σκεψεις που κανεις...για παραδειγμα οταν κανεις παρουσιασει εργασια μπορει να φοβασαι οτι 'ωχ ξερεις και θα ειναι ολα τα ματια καρφωμενα πανω μου"!!


ίσως να φοβάμαι ότι δεν θα κάνω καλή πρώτη εντύπωση ,όταν συναναστρέφομαι μ άγνωστα άτομα.και πως θα το κάνω να μ φύγει?

----------


## cdeleted29517

> οχι ερωτικα και φιλίες είμαι κομπλέ ,δεν μπορώ να πάω κάπου π έχει πολλά άγνωστα άτομα , να μιλήσω σ κοινό ,να κάνω παρουσίαση και εργασίες μ ποιάνει ιδρώτας και κοκκίνισμα



Περιμένω την στιγμή που δεν θα καραδοκεί καμία παρουσίαση στο άμεσο μέλλον ....

----------


## nick190813

και εγώ ;p

----------


## cdeleted29517

Άστα να πάνε....

----------


## menis_64

> ίσως να φοβάμαι ότι δεν θα κάνω καλή πρώτη εντύπωση ,όταν συναναστρέφομαι μ άγνωστα άτομα.και πως θα το κάνω να μ φύγει?


αυτο θα πρεπει να το δουλεψεις με την ψυχοθεραπεια!! οι σκεψεις δεν ειναι κατι που μπορουμε να τις κανουμε να φυγουν για να σταματησει να μας ενοχλει αυτο που θελουμε...το μυαλο εχει δυο κατηγοριες το συνειδητο και το ασυνειδητο!! αυτες οι σκεψεις σου βγαινουν χωρις να το θελεις, αλλα δεν θα βρεις καπου καποιον διακοπτη να πατας και να εξαφανιζονται....

----------


## nick190813

εσύ είχες τέτοιες σκέψεις και αν ναι σ φύγανε?

----------


## SocialWorker91

Καλησπέρα σας! Κι εγώ έχω πρόβλημα να μιλήσω μπροστά σε άγνωστα άτομα και κοκκινίζω πολύ αν συμβεί κάτι τέτοιο! Επίσης, ευτυχώς δεν έχει χρειαστεί να κάνω κάποια παρουσίαση μπροστά σε κοινό γιατί σίγουρα θα είχα λιποθυμίσει  :Stick Out Tongue:  Δεν είχα σκεφτεί ότι πάσχω από κοινωνική φοβία όμως, εσείς με βάλατε σε σκέψεις! Μου αρέσει πολυ να βρίσκομαι ανάμεσα σε κόσμο αλλά νομίζω ότι ποτέ δε θα καταφέρω να μιλήσω σε ένα ευρύ κοινό!

----------


## nick190813

> Καλησπέρα σας! Κι εγώ έχω πρόβλημα να μιλήσω μπροστά σε άγνωστα άτομα και κοκκινίζω πολύ αν συμβεί κάτι τέτοιο! Επίσης, ευτυχώς δεν έχει χρειαστεί να κάνω κάποια παρουσίαση μπροστά σε κοινό γιατί σίγουρα θα είχα λιποθυμίσει  Δεν είχα σκεφτεί ότι πάσχω από κοινωνική φοβία όμως, εσείς με βάλατε σε σκέψεις! Μου αρέσει πολυ να βρίσκομαι ανάμεσα σε κόσμο αλλά νομίζω ότι ποτέ δε θα καταφέρω να μιλήσω σε ένα ευρύ κοινό!


υπάρχει μια πιθανότητα να έχεισ και εσύ κοινωνική φοβία ;p

----------


## cdeleted29517

> Καλησπέρα σας! Κι εγώ έχω πρόβλημα να μιλήσω μπροστά σε άγνωστα άτομα και κοκκινίζω πολύ αν συμβεί κάτι τέτοιο! Επίσης, ευτυχώς δεν έχει χρειαστεί να κάνω κάποια παρουσίαση μπροστά σε κοινό γιατί σίγουρα θα είχα λιποθυμίσει  Δεν είχα σκεφτεί ότι πάσχω από κοινωνική φοβία όμως, εσείς με βάλατε σε σκέψεις! Μου αρέσει πολυ να βρίσκομαι ανάμεσα σε κόσμο αλλά νομίζω ότι ποτέ δε θα καταφέρω να μιλήσω σε ένα ευρύ κοινό!


Αναφέρεσαι στην ομιλία μόνο? πχ μπορεί να χτυπήσει το κινητό σου κάπου και να σε κοιτάξουν όλοι, εκεί θα ένιωθες άβολα?

----------


## cdeleted29517

> υπάρχει μια πιθανότητα να έχεισ και εσύ κοινωνική φοβία ;p


Ε δεν είναι έχεις ή δεν έχεις, αυτό έχει διαβαθμίσεις πιστεύω....

----------


## nick190813

> Ε δεν είναι έχεις ή δεν έχεις, αυτό έχει διαβαθμίσεις πιστεύω....


Δεν ξέρω αν έχει διαβαθμίσεις ,το θέμα είναι πως θα φύγει

----------


## cdeleted29517

Εγώ πιστεύω ότι η λύση είναι να έχεις καλές εμπειρίες. Πχ σε μια παρουσίαση φοβάσαι ότι θα τραυλίζεις, ιδρώνεις κλπ. Αν καταφέρεις και δεν ιδρώσεις γιατί θα έχεις φτιάξει τις συνθήκες να μην ιδρώσεις , την επόμενη φορά δεν θα φοβάσαι τόσο. Και συνθήκες εννοώ να πας με κάποιον δικό σου που σε κάνει να νιώθεις ωραία, το αλκοόλ , να συναντήσεις έναν μόνο άγνωστο σε μια παρέα και όχι πολλούς και σε τρομάξουν κλπ. Δεν ξέρω βέβαια γιατί λένε ότι μετά θα εθιστείς από αυτές τις συνθήκες και δεν θα μπορείς να λειτουργείς χωρίς αυτές...Αλλά αν μιλήσω για μένα στην πρώτη παρουσίαση ήπια αρκετά, έπινα και την ώρα της παρουσίασης, τώρα που θα κάνω άλλη μια θα πιω λιγότερο διότι έχω μια καλή εμπειρία, δεν τραύλισα , δεν λιποθύμησα κλπ άρα έχω λιγότερο τρόμο και δεν μου χρειάζεται τόσο πολύ το αλκοόλ...Για μένα μιλάω πάντα, ειδικός δεν είμαι , μπορεί να λέω και αρλούμπες.....

----------


## nick190813

Γενικά στην ζωή μ έχω καλές εμπειρίες σ αυτά π λες ,οπότε.. ..το αλκοολ μ βοηθάει κ μένα.
κατάλαβα τι λες, αλλά δεν είναι στο χέρι μ να τα κανονίζω εγώ αυτά δεν μπορώ να ξέρω πόσα άτομα άγνωστα θα έχει π θα πάω.
Εσυ μ λες ότι μέσω τις έκθεσεις ξεπερνιέται...]
είχεσ κ εσύ κοινωνική φοβία?

----------


## cdeleted29517

Άμα έχεις καλές εμπειρίες γιατί πιστεύεις σου δημιουργήθηκε ο φόβος? γιατί αυτά νομίζω δημιουργούνται από άσχημες εμπειρίες...Δηλαδή κοκκίνισα μια φορά και μετά φοβάμαι ότι θα κοκκινίζω....Αν ρισκάρεις να βγεις έξω με 10 αγνώστους και νιώσεις άβολα, μετά θα το κουβαλάς αυτό μια ζωή, θα σου κάνει ζημιά... οπότε θεωρώ ότι δεν πρέπει να πιεστείς να βγεις... ναι έκθεση σιγά σιγά όμως...πολύ σιγά...Δεν ξέρεις πάνω κάτω πόσοι άγνωστοι θα είναι? Γιατί αν είναι ένας δικός σου και τρεις άγνωστοι πάλι μπορεί να είναι δύσκολο.....(ναι θεωρητικά έχω λίγο)

----------


## nick190813

Αυτό προσπαθώ να θυμηθώ και εγώ πως μ δημιουργήθηκε ,.Τώρα βγαίνω και όταν σκέφτομαι ότι θα κοκκινισώ και θα ιδρώσω γίνεται.βγαίνω συνέχεια έξω και μ άγνωστους αλλά μια στις 3 με ποιάνει κανενα ιδρωμα και κοκκίνισμα..βγαίνω κανονικά δεν έχω τόσο σοβαρό θέμα, να μην μπορώ να βγώ ,αλλά θέλω να μ φύγει τελείως,θέλω να είμαι τελείως άνετοσ πάντα.
Ισως θα πρέπει να πάω κόντρα ακόμα περισσότερο τι να πω.

----------


## cdeleted29517

Και γιατί μια στις τρεις? Έχεις σκεφτεί αν υπάρχει καμία διαφορά πότε το παθαίνεις και πότε οχι? Έχει να κάνει με το αν το σκεφτείς νωρίτερα? Κάποιες φορές το σκέφτεσαι ότι θα το πάθεις και κάποιες όχι?Έχει να κάνει με τα άγνωστα άτομα, αν νιώσεις καλά μαζί τους κλπ? Έχει να κάνει με ποιους δικούς σου είσαι? Πότε κοκκινίζεις? Όταν πας να μιλήσεις? Όταν τραβήξεις τα βλέμματα γενικότερα? Οι φίλοι σου ξέρουν το θέμα σου? Λες ότι δεν δυσκολεύεσαι στις επαφές σου... αυτό σημαίνει ότι προσεγγίζεις αγνώστους, αλλά όταν είναι πολλοί μαζεμένοι ζορίζεσαι ή όχι? Αν έπρεπε να παρουσιάσεις σε 20 γνωστούς σου, θα είχες θέμα? Γενικά σε θεωρείς ντροπαλό? Αυτά τα λίγα ήθελα να ρωτήσω........χαχαχα εντάξει αν βαριέσαι να απαντήσεις το καταλαβαίνω......

----------


## nick190813

ισως έχει να κάνει μ το αν το σκεφτώ νωρίτερα μάλλον ,δεν ξέρω έτσι τυχαία μ πιάνει .....μερικές μέρες σηκώνομαι και μπορώ να κάνω τα πάντα απο τα πάω έξω σ μια παρέα μ πολους άγνωστους δεν έχω θέμα και άλλες ,κοκκινλίζω μ την μια....Κανένας δεν το ξέρει το θέμα ,μόνο η πρώην μ κοπέλα και σ αυτή τ πα αφού είχαμε χωρίσει για να δικαιολογηθώ επειδή την έγραφα μονίμως.

Δεν ξέρω πότε κοκκινίζω και όταν μιλάω μπορεί και όταν τραβήξω τ βλέματα ανάλογα...

Οτανβ είναι πολύ μαζεμένη ζορίζομαι αλλά όχι πάντα.....

Σε 20 γνωστούς να παρουσιάσω πάλι θέμα νομίζω ,εκτόσ άμα είχα πιει....

Δεν ξέρω ανάλογα τις μέρες άλλες νι΄/ωθω λίγο ντροπαλός ,άλλες καθόλου τι να πω δεν ξέρω....

----------


## cdeleted29517

Δεν τα έχεις σκεφτεί αρκετά... Όταν το είπες στην πρώην σου ένιωσες καλύτερα?

----------


## nick190813

> Δεν τα έχεις σκεφτεί αρκετά... Όταν το είπες στην πρώην σου ένιωσες καλύτερα?


Κοίτα πριν δεν ήξερα ούτε εγώ πως αυτό π έχω είναι κοινωνική φοβία ,δεν μ ενοχλούσε και δεν είχα δώσει σημασία.
Οταν το είπα στην πρώην μ το ίδιο μ κάνε ,απλώς της το είπα όταν είχαμε χωρίσει γτ νόμιζε πως την κοροίδευα και έπεζα μαζί της, λόγω του 'ότι όπου μ καλούσε εγώ δεν πήγενα...και νόμιζε πως την δούλευα και γι αυτό της τ είπα να μν νομίζει κάτι τέτοιο .

----------


## cdeleted29517

Και γιατί δεν σε ενοχλούσε τότε και σε ενοχλεί τώρα? Ήταν σε μικρότερο βαθμό? Ή μόλις έβαλες μια ταμπέλα ''κοινωνική φοβία'' άρχισε να σε ενοχλεί?

----------


## nick190813

Δεν ξέρω ίσως γτ μεγαλώνω, ίσως να μ γίνε πιο έντονο,ίσως γτ έβαλα ταμπέλα,ίσως γτ θέλω να γνωρίσω καινούργιο κόσμο και μάλλον και η ταμπέλα ότι κάτι έχω

όλα αυτα μαζί ,και κυρίως λόγω τ ότι χώρισα γι αυτό,αλλά δεν είχα πει ότι είχα κάτι τέτοιο και νόμιζε πως την έγραφα για άλλους λόγους 2 χρόνια, επειδή την έγραφα πάντα όταν μ καλούσε...

----------


## cdeleted29517

Ρε συ δεν ξέρω, αν τα έλεγες στην κοπέλα σου νωρίτερα μπορεί και να ήσασταν ακόμα μαζί, αλλά φαντάζομαι θα τα είχες ανάκατα στο μυαλό σου και δεν θα ήξερες πως και τι να της πεις. Ε τώρα έγινε, προχωράς... Στους φίλους σου ντρέπεσαι να το πεις? Εγώ πιστεύω θα βοηθούσε... Επίσης αυτό με την ταμπέλα δεν ξέρω αν είναι καλό...Αναρωτιέμαι δηλαδή μήπως σε ενοχλεί η ταμπέλα περισσότερο από τα συμπτώματα και σε πάει πίσω η ταμπέλα...Πολλά ''δεν ξέρω'' βλέπω και ''ίσως''..... Άμα δεν σε παρατηρήσεις πως θα το λύσεις?

----------


## nick190813

μ το είπε και η ίδια αυτό και εγώ το ήξερα αλλά τι να κάνεις..δεν γίνεται να γυρίσεις τον χρόνο πίσω.
Στους φίλους δεν το λέω...
Δεν ξέρω αν μ ενοχλεί η ταμπέλα ,ίσως.

Προσπαθώ να παρατηρήσω πότε μ συμβαίνει αλλά δεν βγάζω άκρη ,μπορεί εκεί π μιλάω να μ πιάσει ξαφνικα χωρίς καν να μ έχει συμβεί κάτι η να έχω νιώσει άβολα ,αυτό είναι το περιέργο

----------


## cdeleted29517

Μάλιστα δηλαδή ντρέπεσαι να το πεις στους φίλους, έτσι? Πρώτα χωρίσατε και μετά της το είπες? Μετά από πόσο καιρό της το είπες? Και της το είπες για να τα ξαναβρείτε? Τι σημαίνει ρε συ αυτό το ξαφνικά? Μήπως έχει να κάνει με το ποιον έχεις απέναντί σου και το πως σε κρίνει ο κάθε ένας?

----------


## nick190813

> Μάλιστα δηλαδή ντρέπεσαι να το πεις στους φίλους, έτσι? Πρώτα χωρίσατε και μετά της το είπες? Μετά από πόσο καιρό της το είπες? Και της το είπες για να τα ξαναβρείτε? Τι σημαίνει ρε συ αυτό το ξαφνικά? Μήπως έχει να κάνει με το ποιον έχεις απέναντί σου και το πως σε κρίνει ο κάθε ένας?


Στους φίλους δεν το λέω,γτ όσο φίλοι και να είναι δεν ξέρεις ποτέ τι σ ξημερώνει.
Μετά από ένα χρόνο τις το είπα,όχι δεν τις το είπα γι αυτό ,τις το είπα επειδή αυτή την κοπέλα την αγάπησα με την ψυχή μ και νόμιζε πως την κοροίδευα και αυτή ένα χρόνο έκλαιγε και είχε κατάθλιψη.
Δεν ξέρω μακάρι να ήξερα, όσο το ψάχνω τόσο πιο πολλά ερωτηματικά μ δημιουργούνται.πως να στο εξηγήσω εκεί π.χ π είμαι καλά και μιλάω με έναν κολλητό μπορεί να μ πιάσει λίγο,άλλες μέρες και άγνωστους π.χ να αράξω και να γνωρίσω τίποτα ,τι να πω...

----------


## cdeleted29517

Δηλαδή κομπλάρεις και με δικούς σου, χωρίς αγνώστους? Τι να σου πω , δεν έχω καταλάβει χριστό...  :Wink:  Μιλάς μόνο για το σύμπτωμα, η αιτία?

----------


## nick190813

θα σ πω νομίζω ότι συνδιάζεται η κοινωνική και μ κάτι άλλο.Ισως εναλλαγές διάθεσης
Γιατί μια μέρα θα σηκώθώ κυριολεκτικά γαμάτα ,μπορεί ν αρχίσω να φλερτάρω από το πρωί σκέψου
ενώ άλλη μέρα σηκώνομαι και πάω κάπου αρχίζουν οι ιδρώτες κ.λ.π.
Τα αίτια είναι άγνωστα πραγματικά.
Ούτε εγώ δεν ξέρω τ έχω τι να πω
Δεν είναι ότι κοπλάρω απλά εκεί π πάω ν μιλήσω μ ποιάνουν αυτά τα συμπτώματα

----------


## cdeleted29517

Όταν λες σηκώνεσαι εννοείς άκεφα, να έχεις άγχος ότι θα σε πιάσει και τελικά σε πιάνει?

----------


## nick190813

ναι το δευτερο οτι θα μ πιασει και τελικα μ πιάνει.σορυ για τσ τονουσ αλλά βαρeθηκα να βαζω ;p

----------


## cdeleted29517

Πιστεύεις ότι οι άλλοι αντιλαμβάνονται ότι ιδρώνεις κλπ? Οι δικοί σου ή οι άγνωστοι?

----------


## nick190813

Ναι έτσι πιστεύω .και ίσως και αυτός να είναι ένας λόγος π φοβάμαι μην το ξαναπάθω

----------


## cdeleted29517

Εγώ πάλι πιστεύω ότι δεν φαίνεται, εκτός αν πας να μιλήσεις και κάνεις σαρδάμ κλπ... Τώρα άμα κάθεσαι εκεί ήσυχα ήσυχα και σε κόβει κρύος ιδρώτας από που θα φανεί? Όχι ότι συνεισφέρει αυτό στη λύση αλλά τέσπα.....

----------


## nick190813

Ευχαριστώ για την βοήθεια
Δεν ξέρω τι να πω αμα δεν φαινόταν δεν θα είχα πρόβλημα ,αλλά δεν νομίζω να μην φένεται ,τώρα όντως πολλές φορές μπορεί να μην κοκκινίζω και να είναι η ιδέα μ

----------


## cdeleted29517

Ναι σκατά βοήθεια αλλά τέσπα , μπορεί να σ΄απαντήσει και κάνας άλλος πιο σχετικός..........

----------


## nick190813

Δεν το βλέπω το θέμα μ δεν είναι τοσο ιντριγκαδόρικο
Εδώ στο σαιτ από 'τι βλέπω πάνε απαντάνεσ θέματα κυρίως που έχουν να κάνουν μ σχέσεις 
Σε τέτοια θέματα δεν τ βλέπω πολύ

----------


## cdeleted29517

Ναι αυτό ισχύει γιατί τα θέματα σχέσεων απευθύνονται σε όλους...Άμα δεν έχω ιδέα τι είναι η ψύχωση θα μπω να γράφω αρλούμπες? όχι....

----------


## nick190813

καλα είναι και πιο ιντριγκαδόρικα όμως

----------


## cdeleted29517

Αυτά να τα πεις σε αυτούς που απαντάν στις χωρισμένες κλπ και μετά τις λένε χαζογκόμενες....

----------


## nick190813

ισχύει ;p...

----------


## Constantly curious

Προτεινω ψυχοθεραπευτικη ή γνωσιακη πως την λενε ...

Εφοσον δεν ειναι μονιμο συμπτωμα και δεν εισαι σιγουρος αν προκυπτει απο ενα συγκεκριμενο αιτιο το καλυτερο θα ηταν να ξεκινουσες να το συζητουσες με εναν ανθρωπο με γνωσεις και διαθεση να ακουσει.

Κοινωνικη φοβια, ετσι οπως την καταλαβαινω εγω πλεον μετα απο τοση ψυχαναλυση μου προκυπτει καθε φορα που δεν νιωθω ετοιμη να με υπερασπιστω, προστατευσω και φυσικα το μυαλο παει στο χειροτερο δυνατο σεναριο.

----------


## nick190813

> Προτεινω ψυχοθεραπευτικη ή γνωσιακη πως την λενε ...
> 
> Εφοσον δεν ειναι μονιμο συμπτωμα και δεν εισαι σιγουρος αν προκυπτει απο ενα συγκεκριμενο αιτιο το καλυτερο θα ηταν να ξεκινουσες να το συζητουσες με εναν ανθρωπο με γνωσεις και διαθεση να ακουσει.
> 
> Κοινωνικη φοβια, ετσι οπως την καταλαβαινω εγω πλεον μετα απο τοση ψυχαναλυση μου προκυπτει καθε φορα που δεν νιωθω ετοιμη να με υπερασπιστω, προστατευσω και φυσικα το μυαλο παει στο χειροτερο δυνατο σεναριο.


Γνωσιακή λες ε?μ το χουν ξαναπεί μέσω τις ¨Εκθεσεις σ αυτά π μ ενοχλούν
Δεν ξέρω από τι αίτιο ,από πολλά ίσως γι αυτό να μην τ χω βρει,θα κάτσω να δω και να καταλάβω πότε το παθαίνω ,ίσως όταν ακούω κριτική προς εμένα ,ισως και όταν θέλω να απευθυνώ σ πολλά άτομα ,πολλά μπορεί ν είναι.
Πάω σε έναν Psycho τώρα γτ είχα ελαφριά ψύχωση του τ χω πει αλλά δεν μ έχει πει τίποτα
Ισως στο τελευταίο κομμάτι να έχεις δίκιο ,κάπου εκεί είναι η αλήθεια για το τι ακριβώς είναι

----------


## Constantly curious

Πραγματικα, καθοτι εχω βιωσει αποπραγματοποιηση και αποπροσωποποιηση οχι ταυτοχρονα αλλά σε εντονο βαθμο 
μεσω ψυχοθερ. καταλαβα πως και εγω νιωθω αβολα και κοινωνικα αμηχανα οταν δεν ξερω , αν πραγματικα το θελω να παω καπου, αν νιωθω ευαλωτη ψυχολογικα κοινως δεν τα εχω καλα με τη παρτη μου νιωθω λες και βγαινω γυμνη και εκτεθειμενη στην κοινωνια και φυσικα ειναι και ο παραγοντας εσωστρεφης και εξωστρεφης χαρακτηρας.

Εμενα δεν με γεμιζουν οι πολλοι ανθρωποι, με γεμιζουν λιγοι αλλα με βαθος. Οταν ειμαι σε μεγαλες παρεες και βλεπω αυτο το - οτι να ναι - κακιες, σχολιακια, συμφεροντολογια δεν την παλευω ρε παιδι μου, χαλιεμαι. Γιατι να με πω εμενα προβληματικη ομως και να μην πω " απλα δεν μου ταιριαζει αυτο το ειδος κοινωνικοποιησης" ???

Να το κουβεντιασεις περισσοτερο για να καταλαβαινεις καθε φορα ποιος εισαι εσυ και να ακους την ψυχη σου οταν πιεζεται. Ελπιζω ο λογος μου να καλυψε καπως την ανησυχια σου. 

Ολοι στο παλεμα παντως, στο υπογραφω !!!

----------


## nick190813

> Πραγματικα, καθοτι εχω βιωσει αποπραγματοποιηση και αποπροσωποποιηση οχι ταυτοχρονα αλλά σε εντονο βαθμο 
> μεσω ψυχοθερ. καταλαβα πως και εγω νιωθω αβολα και κοινωνικα αμηχανα οταν δεν ξερω , αν πραγματικα το θελω να παω καπου, αν νιωθω ευαλωτη ψυχολογικα κοινως δεν τα εχω καλα με τη παρτη μου νιωθω λες και βγαινω γυμνη και εκτεθειμενη στην κοινωνια και φυσικα ειναι και ο παραγοντας εσωστρεφης και εξωστρεφης χαρακτηρας.


Συμφωνώ

Ούτε εμένα με γεμίζουν πολλοί άνθρωποι απλά μερικές φορές τυχαίνει να είναι πολλοί.

Το κουβεντιάζω αλλά μ λέει μόνο ότι θα μ γίνει υποφερτό ,αυτό μόνο τπτ άλλο.
Η ανυσιχία μ θα είναι μόνιμη μέχρι να μ φύγει αυτό :P

----------


## Constantly curious

Σε καταλαβαινω σε αυτο το κομματι, εχω νιωσει πολλες φορες λες και γινεται μαζικη εισβολη και νιωθω οτι μου παιρνει και ενεργεια. Αλλά τελικα σου ειπα αρχισα να κοιταω εμενα ειλικρινα που θελω να παω, αν με γεμιζει, αν εχω δικη μου σαφη εικονα. 

Το θεμα ειναι οτι καταλαβαινω και τα ατομα πλεον που το περνανε και πολλες φορες κοιταω με τροπο να ειμαι φιλικη και διακριτικη. Δηλαδη ο / η αλλος / η δεν ειναι οτι ειναι σνομπ, εχει πολλες φορες ντροπη και να σε κοιταξει στα ματια ή δεν μιλαει καθολου.

Τι να πω... να ενταχθει η ψυχολογια ως βασικο μαθημα στην εκπαιδευση  :Cool:  :Cool: 

Με θυμαμαι σε φαση να παιζω με ενα λαστιχακι μαλλιων μεχρι να μου φυγει η ιδεα οτι ολοι θα παρατηρουν το χερι μου που τρεμει για να πιω τον καφε... πιανει παντως. 
Εσυ που σαι παλικαρι δεν ξερω αν θες να το δοκιμασεις. Συνηθως ενα μαυρο λαστιχακι φορανε καποιοι και λενε οτι ειναι της κοπελας τους οποτε... διαφορετικα κομπολοι... ωραιοτατο αξεσουαρ !!!

----------


## nick190813

> Σε καταλαβαινω σε αυτο το κομματι, εχω νιωσει πολλες φορες λες και γινεται μαζικη εισβολη και νιωθω οτι μου παιρνει και ενεργεια. Αλλά τελικα σου ειπα αρχισα να κοιταω εμενα ειλικρινα που θελω να παω, αν με γεμιζει, αν εχω δικη μου σαφη εικονα. 
> 
> Το θεμα ειναι οτι καταλαβαινω και τα ατομα πλεον που το περνανε και πολλες φορες κοιταω με τροπο να ειμαι φιλικη και διακριτικη. Δηλαδη ο / η αλλος / η δεν ειναι οτι ειναι σνομπ, εχει πολλες φορες ντροπη και να σε κοιταξει στα ματια ή δεν μιλαει καθολου.
> 
> Τι να πω... να ενταχθει η ψυχολογια ως βασικο μαθημα στην εκπαιδευση 
> 
> Με θυμαμαι σε φαση να παιζω με ενα λαστιχακι μαλλιων μεχρι να μου φυγει η ιδεα οτι ολοι θα παρατηρουν το χερι μου που τρεμει για να πιω τον καφε... πιανει παντως. 
> Εσυ που σαι παλικαρι δεν ξερω αν θες να το δοκιμασεις. Συνηθως ενα μαυρο λαστιχακι φορανε καποιοι και λενε οτι ειναι της κοπελας τους οποτε... διαφορετικα κομπολοι... ωραιοτατο αξεσουαρ !!!


Κοίτα εγώ πάω και σ μερή π ξέρω ότι δεν θα νιώσω καλά και θα έχει κ πολλά άτομα γτ θέλω να ξαναγίνω κοινωνικός ,παλιά ήμουν αρκετά κοινωνικός,τώρα τ χω χάσει

εντάξει από αυτά καταλαβαίνω και εγώ αρκετά άτομα

Θα ήταν χρήσιμη η ψυχολογία όντως ,αλλά στην ελλάδα είμαστε πολύ πίσω και σ θέματα ενημέρωσης και σ υποδομές και στα πάντα.Γενικά έχουμε οπιστοδρωμικό μυαλό σ τέτοια θέματα

ευτυχώς δεν μ έχω φάει πολλές φορές να τρέμω .Και το λαστιχάκι καλή ιδέα είναι πάντως :P

----------


## Constantly curious

Και εγω κοινωνικη ειμαι αλλά με κουρασε σε καποια φαση το παιχνιδι της μασκας. Ολοι σε γουσταρουν αναλογα με το τι τους παρεχεις. Οταν εισαι ο εαυτος σου και δεν εννοω να σαι κανας σαδιστης, απλα να σε υποστηριζεις λιγοι μενουν. Λιγοι αξιζουν. Πανω απο ολα οσοι ασθενουμε ψυχικα να το πω ετσι οφειλουμε να μαθουμε τη δικη μας ψυχη και οχι να την αφηνουμε να αρμενιζουν αλλοι μεσα της.  :Smile:

----------


## nick190813

> Και εγω κοινωνικη ειμαι αλλά με κουρασε σε καποια φαση το παιχνιδι της μασκας. Ολοι σε γουσταρουν αναλογα με το τι τους παρεχεις. Οταν εισαι ο εαυτος σου και δεν εννοω να σαι κανας σαδιστης, απλα να σε υποστηριζεις λιγοι μενουν. Λιγοι αξιζουν. Πανω απο ολα οσοι ασθενουμε ψυχικα να το πω ετσι οφειλουμε να μαθουμε τη δικη μας ψυχη και οχι να την αφηνουμε να αρμενιζουν αλλοι μεσα της.


Συμφωνό στο ότι λίγη μένουν όταν είσαι ο ευατό σ και δεν πας μ τ "νερά" τους

----------


## Constantly curious

Και εκει ειναι η πιο σκληρη μαχη με τον ιδιο μας τον εαυτο ποσο νερο ριχνουμε στο κρασι μας, ποσο φοβομαστε να μεινουμε μονοι, τι πιστευουμε για το ατομο μας κτλ κτλ κτλ... 
ειναι δυσκολη δουλεια αλλα αξιζει.

----------


## nick190813

> Και εκει ειναι η πιο σκληρη μαχη με τον ιδιο μας τον εαυτο ποσο νερο ριχνουμε στο κρασι μας, ποσο φοβομαστε να μεινουμε μονοι, τι πιστευουμε για το ατομο μας κτλ κτλ κτλ... 
> ειναι δυσκολη δουλεια αλλα αξιζει.


το θέμα είναι να τα βρούμε με τον εαυτό μας ,από εκεί κ πέρα τα άλλα έρχονται

----------


## SocialWorker91

γεια! συγνωμη για την καθυστερημενη απαντηση, αλλα δεν μπαίνω συχνά! Προσωπικά, έχω ένα πρόβλημα στην ομιλία, ακούγομαι σαν ψευδή! Παλιότερα δε με ενοχλούσε τόσο αλλά καθώς μεγαλώνω με ενοχλεί όλο και περισσότερο..Από εκεί προφανώς απορρέει η κοινωνική μου φοβία! Για να απαντήσω στην ερώτησή σου, ναι θα ένιωθα άβολα ακομα και σε αυτό το απλό! Για να καταλάβεις, νιώθω άβολα και σε 5 δικά μου άτομα να μιλήσω, θα κοκκινίσω στην αρχή και σιγά σιγά το ψιλοξεπερνάω!

----------


## SocialWorker91

Το παραπάνω ήταν απάντηση στο post #38 αλλά είμαι καινούρια και δεν ξέρω καλά τα κατατόπια  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## nick190813

> γεια! συγνωμη για την καθυστερημενη απαντηση, αλλα δεν μπαίνω συχνά! Προσωπικά, έχω ένα πρόβλημα στην ομιλία, ακούγομαι σαν ψευδή! Παλιότερα δε με ενοχλούσε τόσο αλλά καθώς μεγαλώνω με ενοχλεί όλο και περισσότερο..Από εκεί προφανώς απορρέει η κοινωνική μου φοβία! Για να απαντήσω στην ερώτησή σου, ναι θα ένιωθα άβολα ακομα και σε αυτό το απλό! Για να καταλάβεις, νιώθω άβολα και σε 5 δικά μου άτομα να μιλήσω, θα κοκκινίσω στην αρχή και σιγά σιγά το ψιλοξεπερνάω!


Εχεις κοινωνικη φοβια?Απο καπου απορεει παντα η κοινωνικη φοβια.
Νιώθεις αβολα παντου δλδ?και με δικα σου?
Στην αρχη που θα τους πρωτομιλησεις δλδ?Σε πιανει αγχος με τις συναναστροφες σ η μονο κοκκινιζεις?

----------


## nikos2

> γεια! συγνωμη για την καθυστερημενη απαντηση, αλλα δεν μπαίνω συχνά! Προσωπικά, έχω ένα πρόβλημα στην ομιλία, ακούγομαι σαν ψευδή! Παλιότερα δε με ενοχλούσε τόσο αλλά καθώς μεγαλώνω με ενοχλεί όλο και περισσότερο..Από εκεί προφανώς απορρέει η κοινωνική μου φοβία! Για να απαντήσω στην ερώτησή σου, ναι θα ένιωθα άβολα ακομα και σε αυτό το απλό! Για να καταλάβεις, νιώθω άβολα και σε 5 δικά μου άτομα να μιλήσω, θα κοκκινίσω στην αρχή και σιγά σιγά το ψιλοξεπερνάω!


δηλαδη πως σε ενοχλει αυτο;; τι σκεφτεσαι;;

----------


## SocialWorker91

Η κοινωνική μου φοβία απορρέει από το κόμπλεξ μου για τον τρόπο ομιλίας μου!
Δε νιώθω άβολα παντού, νιώθω άβομα όταν πρέπει να μιλήσω σε ένα ευρύ κοινό, για παράδειγμα 5-6 άτομα και πάνω..Με πιάνει άγχος αλλά το ελέγχω..Κοκκινίζω και ιδρώνω όταν βρεθώ σε τέτοια κατάσταση, δηλαδή αν μπω σε μία μεγάλη παρέα που ξέρω 2 από τα 8 άτομα, θα νιώσω πάρα πολύ άβολα, σε σημείο να θέλω να φύγω..Αν όμως γνωρίσω ένα άτομο τη φορά, δεν αγχώνομαι ιδιαίτερα! Προσπαθώ να μην το δείχνω πάρα πολύ αλλά σε γενικές γραμμές όποιος με γνωρίσει θα με χαρακτηρίσει ντροπαλή και όχι τίποτα πιο ακραίο! Όλο αυτό με ενοχλεί όταν πρέπει να απευθυνθώ σε μεγάλο κοινό και θα ήθελα να το αποβάλλω..

----------


## nick190813

> Η κοινωνική μου φοβία απορρέει από το κόμπλεξ μου για τον τρόπο ομιλίας μου!
> Δε νιώθω άβολα παντού, νιώθω άβομα όταν πρέπει να μιλήσω σε ένα ευρύ κοινό, για παράδειγμα 5-6 άτομα και πάνω..Με πιάνει άγχος αλλά το ελέγχω..Κοκκινίζω και ιδρώνω όταν βρεθώ σε τέτοια κατάσταση, δηλαδή αν μπω σε μία μεγάλη παρέα που ξέρω 2 από τα 8 άτομα, θα νιώσω πάρα πολύ άβολα, σε σημείο να θέλω να φύγω..Αν όμως γνωρίσω ένα άτομο τη φορά, δεν αγχώνομαι ιδιαίτερα! Προσπαθώ να μην το δείχνω πάρα πολύ αλλά σε γενικές γραμμές όποιος με γνωρίσει θα με χαρακτηρίσει ντροπαλή και όχι τίποτα πιο ακραίο! Όλο αυτό με ενοχλεί όταν πρέπει να απευθυνθώ σε μεγάλο κοινό και θα ήθελα να το αποβάλλω..


Και εγω panv katv ta idia εχω,αλλα αλλες μερες ειμαι αλλες οχι.
Μπορεις να το αντιμετωπισεις μεσω της συμπεριφοριστικης θεραπειας που ερχεσαι αντιμετωπος με τους φοβους σ.προσφατα το εμαθα και εγω.
Ειναι πολυ δυσκολο να το αποβαλεις.Εγω παντως αρχισα την προσπαθεια μου να το αποβαλλω ,θα δειξει το μελλον

----------


## nikos2

αν δυσκολευεσαι σε ενα σ η κατι παρομοιο να πας λογοθεραπεια. ειναι σιγουρο οτι θα το μαθεις οτι ηλικια και αν εισαι
οταν το μαθεις, θα δεις οτι το προβλημα σου δεν ειναι αυτο που νομιζεις :Wink:

----------


## SocialWorker91

όσον αφορά τη συμπεριφοριστική θεραπεία κι εγώ κάνω τις προσπάθειές μου και όπως λες θα δείξει!  :Wink: 

Νίκο,αυτή την περίοδο κάνω λογοθεραπεία και έχω δει μια βελτίωση, η οποία θέλω να πιστεύω με τον καιρό θα υπάρξει ακόμα μεγαλύτερη πρόοδος! Μακάρι να είναι κι όπως τα λες!  :Big Grin:

----------


## nick190813

> όσον αφορά τη συμπεριφοριστική θεραπεία κι εγώ κάνω τις προσπάθειές μου και όπως λες θα δείξει! 
> 
> Νίκο,αυτή την περίοδο κάνω λογοθεραπεία και έχω δει μια βελτίωση, η οποία θέλω να πιστεύω με τον καιρό θα υπάρξει ακόμα μεγαλύτερη πρόοδος! Μακάρι να είναι κι όπως τα λες!


Εσυ αμα το μονο προβλημα σ ειναι η ψευδη γλωσσα που λες,αυτο θα σ φυγει με την λογοθεραπεια και θα λυθει το θεμα σ μην ανυσηχεις.Και το ψευδισμα δεν ειναι κακο.Απλως νταξει εσενα σ εχουν πιασει η ντροπες σ :Stick Out Tongue: 
ελπιζω να σ περασει ,μην αγχωνεσαι.

----------


## SocialWorker91

χαχα κι εγώ το ελπίζω γιατί είναι η ρίζα του κακού που θέλω να ξεριζώσω  :Smile:

----------


## nick190813

> χαχα κι εγώ το ελπίζω γιατί είναι η ρίζα του κακού που θέλω να ξεριζώσω


σ ευχομαι να την ξεριζωσεις  :Stick Out Tongue: 
Εγω παντως σα να ειμαι καλυτερα απο την κοινωνικη φοβια ,νομιζω οτι εχουν υποχωρησει αρκετα απο τα συμπτωματα και μερικα σ μεγαλο βαθμο..ελπιζω να μου φυγει τελειως

----------

